
Perspectives of Using Oscillators for Computing and Signal Processing - godelmachine
https://arxiv.org/abs/1805.09056
======
52-6F-62
So if I'm to understand this correctly, the proposition would involve
designing new chips based not on transistors but an oscillating component made
out of something like [probably uneducated example] quartz crystal? Or just to
also include something like the latter? For the purpose of manipulating data
flow? Or is this all a network of transformers inducing the flow on each
other?

edit: This helps, I guess there's no sound, practical solution yet. _Clearly,
LC oscillators have serious practical limitations: inductors remain a major
challenge in any planar and miniaturized technology. "_

I'm at work and I've only read into the second page so far, but it's
interesting. I didn't know Van Neumann had an oscillatory computer design.

Very interesting!

------
th0ma5
Reminds me of the gelatin analog computer
[http://hplusmagazine.com/2014/01/10/defend-your-network-
with...](http://hplusmagazine.com/2014/01/10/defend-your-network-with-a-
bucket-of-jell-o/)

------
bra-ket
amazing, I was just thinking about neural-like computation using phase-locking
oscillators and here it is, in a patent from 1957 filed by none other than Von
Neumann:
[https://patents.google.com/patent/US2815488](https://patents.google.com/patent/US2815488)

thanks a lot for the link!

------
agumonkey
Fascinating

